

Website T&Cs and Privacy Policy - JonahJones

We're launching a paid web app in beta very soon and I want to know 1) if we have to launch with terms and conditions and a privacy policy on the site 2) where I can find the authoritative templates for Australian T&#38;Cs. Thanks Hackers.
======
DanBC
You've read this, yes?

(<http://www.privacy.gov.au/business>)

